# Pain around withers?



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Most definitely! Call the chiro/vet!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I second that. Call the chiro/vet, whichever one you can get in to see sooner. It is entirely possible that this was caused by an ill-fitting saddle. Does your saddle sit low on her withers?


----------



## Fluffy Pony (May 2, 2010)

Are there any white spots around the withers or along the back? Sometimes that indicates repetative sore spots from an ill fitting saddle or injury.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

i agree re: calling the chiro and/or vet. also absolutely check saddle fit. it sounds like the saddle is pinching and/or hitting in the withers, causing when there is weight in the saddle at ALL for her to become sore. if it made her sore enough, she'd be sensitive even when there was no rider on her back.

a saddle needs to fit allowing wither clearance and full clearance of the spine and sit evenly along the muscles of the shoulder and back without causing any pinching, bridging, or pressure points. sounds like an ill-fitting saddle was the initial culprit and now her back is likely out.

best bet is chiro imo, followed up by a professional saddle fitter who can help you find a saddle that won't cause the issue going forward. then longing to loosen her up and rebuild the damaged muscles and by the time you are ready for saddle work again in a properly fitting saddle the wither pain and issues should be a thing of the past.

best of luck to you!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi Froggie,

Yeah, you should get a chiro out and look at the saddle fit. Was there a time when she let you ride in that saddle without complaining? Was if for a very long time? It is very wise to deal with this ASAP because it will harden into habitual behavior if you ignore, and then, even after being helped to be pain free via treatment and/or different saddle, she may continue with this bad behavior.

Good luck and good to hear from you again.


----------



## GreenTreeFrog (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I have sent off some enquiries to try and get a chiro out asap. 

My SIL noticed a distinct hump across her rump during the session as well, which she said can be tension. I thought was always there and it is still there now. Here is a pic of it that I took today, is it normal? Tension? Conformation? The possible cause of, or a result of, her back her issues?

Thanks!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

ack! that can be due to damage and/or hardening of the ligmaents around the spine at the SI joint. i'd def get a chiro out for sure to see if they can adjust her and then perhaps a massage to help the muscles relax and go back into place.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I shot from the side so we can see this hump in relation to the whole back would help. She justmight have her Sacro Illiac area out. 
Will be so interested to hear what the chiropractor says.


----------



## GreenTreeFrog (Sep 26, 2009)

Excellent thanks. I am getting some advice to get someone in to "sort her out" but my preference to to address physical issues first that might be the cause of the behavioural issues. 

Maybe I will be a good horse woman after all! 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you have the heart for it!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Do her withers shake a whole bunch when you touch them? My vet does chiro and acupuncture also and I hadn't thought of my mare twitching her withers as causing pain, I just figured it was because I was touching her lightly and she was just shooing it away like a fly. My vet said if she just spazzes and twitches for a long period of time while I'm touching her, it's a lot of muscle spasms causing pain. She called it "wind", I guess that's the acupuncture term. She did some and the twitching stopped.

It's started up again and she snips at me if I brush her withers with my hand. 

That might be something to bring up with the chiro too.


----------



## GreenTreeFrog (Sep 26, 2009)

She doesn't do the shiver/shake thing but I will keep an eye out for that.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Okay. I'd never heard of it until my vet said it. It's extremely noticeable once you are aware of it. Their withers just shake. It's so odd..


----------

